# Are Uv cell phone sanitizer safe to use when you have budgies?



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

My budgies love to play with my iPhone. They enjoy licking it.
Cellphones in general are one of the objects we daily use. They can have a lot of germ on it. So I though about buying a uv sanitizer for my cellphone? And in case my budgies plays with my iPhone I will feel completely sure they won't get in contact with any germ.
Portable UV Cell Phone Sanitizer with USB Charger - Multi-Use UV Light Disinfection for Smartphone iPhone 6 6s 7s Plus Toothbrush Watches Jewelry - Aromatherapy Hub UV Sterilizer Cleaner Case (White) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LOR8GNA/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_0AkXzb55811BY

Are portable uv cellphone sanitizer safe to use when you have budgies?

I will appreciate if you could guide me on this
Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That's a great way to eliminate germs from your phone! It's perfectly safe to use as long as the budgies don't come into contact with the actual UV light or sanitizing machine. Just be sure to use it in a room away from them to be safe and it should be totally fine.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Starling Wings has given you excellent advice. :thumbup:*


----------

